# QUESTION: Weber 45 DCOE carb FLOAT HEIGHT



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone know the correct PLASTIC float bowl height for Weber 45 DCOE carb or where to get the info ? 

I think my floats are flooding my carbs cause when i try to start it up if i touch the gas at all it kills all chances & when i do get it running i see a lot of fuel in my V-stacks almost dripping out. + can't get to idle


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

the measurements are 12mm when touching the needle and seat, and 26mm when hanging. you measure with the gasket in place


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

candm said:


> the measurements are 12mm when touching the needle and seat, and 26mm when hanging. you measure with the gasket in place


 
THANKS 

*new question.* Since i never adjusted floats before what's this 26mm when hanging ? 
& where do i measure from & to ?


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

when you pull off the cover that the floats are atttached to, you measure from the cover (with the gasket in place ) to the bottom of your floats.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

THANKS 

26mm hanging 

I take it the 12mm is when you adjust when holding the top vertical


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

actually, you want to hold it horizontally against your forehead and if you cannot touch it with your tongue, then, it needs to be adjusted.:beer:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

candm said:


> actually, you want to hold it horizontally against your forehead and if you cannot touch it with your tongue, then, it needs to be adjusted.:beer:


 like this  ? 

:laugh::laugh::laugh: good one. Thanks i'll get on this as soon as i find a MM ruler


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

OK so while Adam & I last month was trying to tune my carbs ( unsuccessfully ) we notice the 1 carb really spitting out fuel in the V-stacks. Figured it would be the floats need adjusting. So today i was doing so & noticed something missing yet again.

GOOD one with all parts


BAD one missing parts


Needle Valve or lack of. ( part # 79503.200 )


This might just be the reason for to much fuel LMFAO

BTW if anyone has this part sitting around LET ME KNOW i'll buy it


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

new part in 

THIS should fix things


----------

